# Molokini Crater snorkel Tour Recommendations needed



## riverdees05 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wanting to do the Molokini Crater snorkel and would appreciate Tour or Boat Recommendations.


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2016)

We've taken Kai Kanani a few times. I liked the boat - and one of their options was an early morning trip which we did a a couple of times on our last day (pack the night before, get up early to head out to Molokini, then come back, shower and change then check out and head to the airport). We have also taken Paragon three times (once to Lanai and twice for half day snorkel trips), and Trilogy to Honolua Bay once. Those are all catamarans, but we have taken zodiacs when we were on other islands, and those are the most fun of all.

Of the three companies, I liked Paragon the best because they make it a priority to sail. Also, on the way back from Lanai, they stopped a ways before we got back to Lanai and let us swim in the ocean. That was a highlight for me - being out in the open water and just swimming in the middle of nowhere. It was equal parts amazing and terrifying, lol. It has been awhile since we used them so I would check current reviews. Everyone seems to like Trilogy best (which is why we tried them last time) and I thought they were fine but not significantly better. I wouldn't hesitate to use them, but I wouldn't worry about using someone else either. One of the things that I had read about Trilogy that worried me was that you had to use a flotation device to snorkel (which I didn't want to do), but they allowed you to use either a flotation belt or wet suit top. The wet suit top was perfect and I didn't feel restricted.

Molokini is a bit of a bust as far as snorkeling goes, in my personal opinion. I've never seen a large variety of fish, and we have stopped going there. I think that the shore snorkeling in better in Maui. But I love sailing/boating so there's no bad trip on the water, and getting to see Molokini up close, especially the back side, is interesting.


----------



## kalima (Apr 29, 2016)

*Pacific Whale Foundation*

This is who we have booked with for December this year. Sounds amazing and was recommended to me by a friend: http://www.pacificwhale.org/content/book-eco-cruise


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 29, 2016)

We did a Molokini tour about 10 years ago probably from Pacific Whale Foundation.  It was disappointing as far as fish goes, but we were there in early afternoon.  The tour did include a second 'stop' to look for turtles, and we did see several, was the highlight of our tour.

I think best time for any snorkeling is in the morning.  
I haven't done much shore snorkeling on Maui, but personally I found it better on the Big Island


----------



## WaggesAZ (Apr 30, 2016)

I have to ask what type of trip are you looking for?  Raft, Catamaran, Boat?

Catamaran - I went with Paragon, it was fine, not great but Trilogy was fantastic!  Our friends own a place in Wailea and they love Kai Kanani for Molokini and sunset sails.

Raft - Seafire is no frills, a nice raft that gets out there early and offered a great trip with a wonderful snorkeling experience.  We will be there again in less than 2 weeks, and this time I think we will be taking the The Kanaio/ Molokini tour with Blue Water Rafting.

I have had good experiences at Molokini, seeing many fish, octopus and most trips offer a turtle stop after (except Paragon).  I have read a lot on different forums, and some have experienced less than stellar results.  

Hope you have a great trip, whatever you decide!


----------



## klpca (Apr 30, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> We did a Molokini tour about 10 years ago probably from Pacific Whale Foundation.  It was disappointing as far as fish goes, but we were there in early afternoon.  The tour did include a second 'stop' to look for turtles, and we did see several, was the highlight of our tour.
> 
> I think best time for any snorkeling is in the morning.
> I haven't done much shore snorkeling on Maui, but personally I found it better on the Big Island



My top snorkeling experience was on the Big Island, but you had to kayak to get to the place so that's out most of the time. On Maui you should try Kahekili Beach Park (in front of WKORV) or Ulua Beach for some splendid shore snorkeling with super easy access. Just try to go in the morning before the wind kicks up.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 30, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> We did a Molokini tour about 10 years ago probably from Pacific Whale Foundation.  It was disappointing as far as fish goes, but we were there in early afternoon.  The tour did include a second 'stop' to look for turtles, and we did see several, was the highlight of our tour.
> 
> I think best time for any snorkeling is in the morning.
> I haven't done much shore snorkeling on Maui, but personally I found it better on the Big Island



Same experience for me. We saw more people from other boats than fish. It was a rough ride going back to Maui. The morning trips should be better or smoother.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 30, 2016)

We took a whale watching and snorkel tour on Pride of Hawaii last year in late March. It was a nice experience from the perspective of the entire excursion but, I thought the snorkeling at Molokini was over rated. Clear water but a lot of the same fish without much variety. Nice, enjoyable but not the highlight of our trip. I'd do it again only because it was relaxing, the staff was knowledgeable and the food served on the trip was decent.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 30, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> Wanting to do the Molokini Crater snorkel and would appreciate Tour or Boat Recommendations.


I read that you will be staying in Kihei.  I am still looking for the name of our favorite diving shop in Kihei to see if they have snorkeling tours too besides diving trips.

We also were very disappointed to go snorkeling at Molokini so never went back there again.  We much prefer snorkeling from one of our favorite beaches and often went to Ulua Beach because it is a sandy beach with a reef on the side.  During whale season we could hear the whale song while we were snorkeling.  That was so special and we could see them jump in the distance when our head was out of the water.   There are several beaches close together and also three public beaches in Kihei with bathroom facilities.  

Here is a website of the favorite snorkeling beaches in Maui.  We have been to all of them except the second one.  

We saw the most fish (BIG and small) at Honolua Bay.  It scared my sister and BIL to death because of a dark cloud of fish coming towards us.  They do that to protect themselves from the bigger fish and they were big. 

The other beach is closer to Kihei just beyond Makena Beach.  Ahihi Kinau is also a protected area so you see more reef fish here too and the water is crystal clear because of the lava rocks.  We never saw big fish there but we saw turtles in this area.   Snorkel early in the morning because the ocean is calmer plus you find easier parking.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2016)

We did Molokini once, I thought it was great. There were lots of fish, but they were a long way away. It is truly amazing how clear the water was. You could see the bottom crystal clear even though it is 150 feet deep. It appeared as though the fish were only an arms length away and you thought you could reach out and touch them, but they definitely weren't. The water was a little rough for DW though.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 6, 2016)

We are staying at 

Maui Schooner Resort
980 South Kihei Road
Kihei, Maui


----------



## riverdees05 (May 8, 2016)

Any other input, getting ready to make a decision, soon.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2016)

You can see just as much, or more, snorkeling from the shore for free.  

When rent your equipment from a snorkel shop (like Boss Frogs or Snorkel Bobs) get a snorkeling map, and try some of the recommended areas.


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> We are staying at
> 
> Maui Schooner Resort
> 980 South Kihei Road
> Kihei, Maui


I found the dive shop in Kihei because my husband remembered the name.

http://www.mauidreamsdiveco.com/

They do not seem to do snorkel boat trips.  There was another dive shop on the other side of the road very close to your resort but my husband doesn't remember the name of the shop anymore.  He went diving with a private instructor and the boat left from Kihei so very close.

I agree with Denise that you may as well snorkel from a beach.  Here is the link again that I posted the other day.  There are several nice beaches to choose from.

http://www.hawaiisnorkelingguide.com/maui_snorkeling.html

Have lots of fun and Kihei has the nicest sunsets, IMO.


----------



## klpca (May 9, 2016)

It's always fun to go out on the water. If you decide to take a trip Kihei boat harbor would be the most convenient for you, but you will have a lot more choices if you leave out of Maalaea Harbor which is about 20 min away. Kai Kanani leaves from the shore near Makena which is a bit further south. Leaving from Lahaina is an even longer drive and not necessary because of all of the other choices.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You can see just as much, or more, snorkeling from the shore for free.
> 
> When rent your equipment from a snorkel shop (like Boss Frogs or Snorkel Bobs) get a snorkeling map, and try some of the recommended areas.


+2

We think that there are many other options that in many ways are superior to Molokini. 

If you are set on a boat trip, have you considered Lanai or Honolua Bay with Trilogy?


----------

